# mac student induction kit



## Jamesc1057 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't know if this thread should be here so feel free to move it.
So I live in the UK and starting next week at college. I'm doing a diploma in make up and will receive a kit. The kit list says ill be gettin all these mac eyeshadows, blusher etc and then at the bottom says ill be getting a mac student induction kit. 
My question is, what is included in this induction kit, it costs something like £140.
Thankyou for any help.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2007)

oo where you doing this? im doin beauty therapy but wanna go to makeup school but theres none nowhere near here!


----------



## Jamesc1057 (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_oo where you doing this? im doin beauty therapy but wanna go to makeup school but theres none nowhere near here!_

 
Its not a proper make up school its a college. Buts its in gloucestershire. I can't wait lol.


----------

